# OH looks like snow



## jubbleys (Oct 3, 2011)

Rufus seeing snow for the first time!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

What a great looking pup. I have fallen in love with the wire haired V's since joining this forum


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

In the UK on a TV programme called countryfile there is a guy on it with 2 wirehaired vizsla but one of them never got the wirehaired coat according to him..they are lovely looking dogs all the same.....sorry it's a snow thread...so here is a snowy photo..it's Darcy and those ears at it again..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What a cutie pie.


----------

